# Moto g3 with android 6.0



## ashuhegde (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Guys, I recently upgraded my moto g3 to android 6.0 and ever since when i connect my phone via USB cable my computer does not detect my external card which is in my phone. It just shows the external card name and displays the memory available as well but when i go inside there are no contents. I have cried the different modes available i.e, MTP, PTP and MIDI, none of them seem to work. Can someone please let me know what can be done? Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

You need Motorola drivers for your PC. Download them from the support center on Motorola.

Get this - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2550635


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I wouldn't download that.

The phone should show up as a drive letter.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

TonyB25 said:


> I wouldn't download that.
> 
> The phone should show up as a drive letter.


It won't because they don't have drivers. Ask anyone other than me who's in the profession.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Outdacell said:


> It won't because they don't have drivers. Ask anyone other than me who's in the profession.


I don't know what your profession is.

I've had many Android phones and have never had to install drivers.


----------



## Outdacell (Jan 18, 2007)

TonyB25 said:


> I don't know what your profession is.
> 
> I've had many Android phones and have never had to install drivers.


Then your PC automatically downloaded it via updates. Obviously they haven't so it's a fair suggestion.


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Outdacell said:


> Then your PC automatically downloaded it via updates. Obviously they haven't so it's a fair suggestion.


I plugged in the phone, and it was recognized. Looking at the list of my USB drivers, I don't see anything for my phone. But if something was downloaded automatically, that's okay. It worked.

Are you disconnected from the internet, ashuhegde, when you connected the phone to your computer?


----------

